# 12 Amazing Pictures Of A Floating Hotel With An Underwater Room



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

I want to go 

Located on the Indian Ocean island of Pemba, The Manta Resort is a beautiful, multi-room floating hotel that's made of local hardwood and offers three levels of viewing for visitors to absorb the scenic environment from above, below, and at sea level. It was designed by Mikael Genberg of Sweden-based company Genberg Underwater Hotels. Continue reading for a video and more information.





"With a bedroom located four meters below the surface, visitors are given a unique perspective of the plentiful presence of aquatic creatures swimming past and clinging onto the panoramic windows. Whether you choose to climb the ladder to the top deck of the floating room to soak up some sun, stay at sea level to relax in the lounging area, or descend to the lower quarters to view the exotic reef fish, it's sure to be an experience to remember. One could even dive from the top deck into the water or simply go scuba diving around the architectural structure."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

Wow! That is so awesome!


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

what tyler said


----------

